# Which is heavier: walnut and maple cutting board



## waterboy (Mar 20, 2014)

Which is heavier? 
This is for the cutting board.
Besides the weight, pro and cons these two types of cutting board wood, anybody has experience?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 20, 2014)

Where's that BoardSMITH guy when you need him?


----------



## waterboy (Mar 20, 2014)

want to listen user opinion...


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 20, 2014)

For weight I can't say which is heavier.

For use, walnut is softer than maple.


----------



## Talim (Mar 20, 2014)

What if you buy one with both walnut and maple?


----------



## waterboy (Mar 20, 2014)

is walnut (in general, not sure which type of species use) leave mark?


----------



## waterboy (Mar 20, 2014)

I would like to if i can buy both.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 20, 2014)

I've got a walnut/maple end grain and it doesn't matter which one you get, your knives will leave marks. It was heartbreaking for me at first because it's so pretty but after awhile it just blends into the board and adds character.


----------



## Dream Burls (Mar 21, 2014)

Depends on the type of Maple or Walnut, there are many types of each. A hard maple will have a specific gravity in the low 7s while a maple is typically around 5.5 to 6. But there are softer maples that drop down the the mid 5s also. SG at 12% MC.


----------

